# Would This Be Able To Withstand 388 Gal Of Water?



## Astus (May 16, 2010)

So I was browsing home depot's website and came across this http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xgf/R-202046946/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 60x28x26 i think it was. Do you guys think that if you dropped a pond liner in there it would be able to hold the water or no?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

If you are looking in that direction I would recommend looking into Stock Tanks

Stock Tanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id take a stock tank over this. Ive also seen some stock tank liek rectangualr above ground ponds at big als that would be great. They were probably about 300-400g, but may come in smaller models, but smaller stock tanks would work.

I just noticed this would be holding 400g of water so i would say no. I would spend the 200$ and just get a 300g stock tank


----------



## Astus (May 16, 2010)

Thanks K and Cluster! What do you guys think would be cheapest for filtration and heating on one of these *edit: a 300g stock tank* ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Astus said:


> Thanks K and Cluster! What do you guys think would be cheapest for filtration and heating on one of these *edit: a 300g stock tank* ?


Getting a second stock tank and a pump would probably be pretty cheap and you could do a wetdry or something


----------



## Astus (May 16, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Thanks K and Cluster! What do you guys think would be cheapest for filtration and heating on one of these *edit: a 300g stock tank* ?


Getting a second stock tank and a pump would probably be pretty cheap and you could do a wetdry or something
[/quote]
That's what i was thinking or maybe a small pond filter?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If your doign a pond filter i would get a good sized one that can easily handle the bioload as most pond filters are for large goldfish that eat mostly what they find and not a shoal or p's who are fed raw fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Or just a canister or two would work fine.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ksls said:


> If you are looking in that direction I would recommend looking into Stock Tanks
> 
> Stock Tanks


Ditto!

Thats not a good idea at all. I used to Rep Rubbermaid years ago and they are good quality but not for what you want.

You could also frame out 2x4's and put a liner in that.
I would feel more comfortable doing that if not a stock tank from good ole Tractor supply


----------

